

How an accountant created an entire RPG inside an Excel spreadsheet - sk2code
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/04/how-an-accountant-created-an-entire-rpg-inside-an-excel-spreadsheet/

======
jgalt212
This post under another title:

 _How a web programmer created a whole spreadsheet inside a web browser_

